# Having Difficulty Installing.



## deadman009

Currently trying to root a LG G2x. All the methods on our current boards to good ways to root but one big issue comes up every time. How do I launch the command line? I launch the command line in windows but it doesn't understand ; adv push etc and so forth. Says it is not a command. Am I working the wrong command line? I have downloaded the android kit, but the program is not to user friendly it seems. I have tried the one click root, tried CM7 flash page for rooting, and NSFLASH (I believe that is what it is called). Thanks for reading my thread. I appreciate the help.


----------



## ro6666lt

either create a PATH variable, so u can use adb from any location OR navigate to change your directory to /platform-tools.

on a side note, I'm moving this to the G2x forum. the panic room is reserved for bricks, bootloops, etc.


----------



## Plasmah77

I rooted and installed MIUI on my G2X according to this Youtube video with great success.

Watch it here: 




It shows him using CM7 but I actually used MIUI cause it's much better in my opinion


----------



## deadman009

Thanks for the reply. I should be having some free time later on to see if any of these options work.


----------



## Plasmah77

Np deadman009. If you follow the video the way he shows you there should be no problems. After your done your phone will be rooted and running CM7 or MIUI.
You can verify root after you done by using: Root Checker from the Andriod market.

Keep me posted on your progress. Good luck bud.


----------



## deadman009

I am happy yo say that the video above to crack a lg g2x actually works. Thanks for help. My two friends say thanks as well. :-D


----------

